# Rocket Labs secretly launches a man-made star



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 25, 2018)

The founder of the company that launched the first rocket into orbit from New Zealand this week said he deployed a secret satellite he believes will be the brightest object in the night sky.







The New Zealander has named the beach ball-sized object 'Humanity Star' and says he hopes it will remind people of their precarious place in a vast universe.

Using the tracker below click on 'Find my Location' on the top right-hand corner. 

Type in a location and it will tell you when the satellite will next be visible and for how long.

www.thehumanitystar.com


----------



## qubit (Jan 25, 2018)

That's a frigging huge beach ball!


----------



## FYFI13 (Jan 25, 2018)

Not coming anywhere near Ireland for the next 2048 hours...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 25, 2018)

qubit said:


> That's a frigging huge beach ball!




no, the guy is 3 foot 6.......


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 25, 2018)

I can catch it outside my house in 31 days... for 1 minute


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 25, 2018)

Bollocks, it literally just missed me



if it wasnt daytime and pissing down with rain


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 25, 2018)

qubit said:


> That's a frigging huge beach ball!



No its a Dohdeckatrihedron


----------



## Arjai (Jan 25, 2018)

Trying to input location, "Minnesota, USA", zip code, and a combination of those. What does it need?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Should be overhead by the time I finish typing but, it is 12:22 daytime here. Also, a bit cloudy. I am unsure when it will be visible, because I don't know how to enter my location.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Idk about this considering the celestial objects that we can see with the naked eye are atleast 400+ years old...

As long as this pinata doesnt reflect light that would blind pilots flying at the time this thing orbits near their flight paths, it would be ok.

I guess this guy isnt as ignorant as flat earth rocketman.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 25, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Trying to input location, "Minnesota, USA", zip code, and a combination of those. What does it need?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Arjai said:


> I don't know how to enter my location.





the name of the little village where i live is enough.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 25, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> the name of the little village where i live is enough.



I tried my city, neighboring city also. 'Location not found,' or some such.
Street address, nothing. I live in a large metropolis, yet it doesn't register.(?)


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 25, 2018)

Arjai said:


> I tried my city, neighboring city also. 'Location not found,' or some such.
> Street address, nothing. I live in a large metropolis, yet it doesn't register.(?)


did'nt work for me when i used mobile phone got same location unknown message yet trying with Pc worked

33 Days to wait (for a 90sec view )
doubt if it will be up there  that long   some one will think its a spy sat and de orbit it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## flmatter (Jan 25, 2018)

2087 more hours until its near me.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 20, 2018)

UK observers

LOCATIONS AND DURATION OF VISIBILITY OF THE HUMANITY STAR

*Location* *Time visible (GMT)* *Date* *Angle of visibility* *Duration (Minutes)* *Weather Forecast*

 Aberdeen 06:46:12 Tuesday, 20/02/201826.852 degrees North East03:30Clouds / light rain

Belfast 07:17:20Wednesday, 21/02/201822.968° North East04:30Clear skies

Birmingham 06:46:04Friday, 23/02/201831.768° North East03:30Cloudy

Brighton 06:46:30Friday, 23/02/201832.319° North East03:30Clear skies

Cambridge 06:45:53Friday, 23/02/201826.535° North East04:30Partly cloudy

Cardiff 07:18:17Wednesday, 21/02/201826.650° North East02:30Cloudy

Edinburgh 06:47:17Tuesday, 20/02/201840.864° North East01:30Clear skies

Exeter 07:18:40Wednesday, 21/02/201830.624° North East02:00Cloudy

Glasgow  07:16:46Wednesday, 21/02/201815.928° North05:00Partly cloudy

Leeds 06:45:25Friday, 23/02/201825.197° North East04:00Cloudy

Liverpool 07:17:33Wednesday, 21/02/201820.449° North05:00Partly cloudy

London 06:46:13Friday, 23/02/201829.884° North East04:00Partly cloudy

Manchester 07:17:29Wednesday, 21/02/201818.840° North03:30Partly cloudy

Newcastle 06:47:28Tuesday, 20/02/201840.067° North East02:00Cloudy

Norwich 06:48:08Tuesday, 20/02/201841.775° North East02:00Clouds / light rain

www.thehumanitystar.com


----------



## peche (Feb 20, 2018)

Hope i dont forget to stay outside, Sat 10 march, 11:27 pm,


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 21, 2018)

I coukdnt see it,


" Cloudy,  with no chance of spaceballs"


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 21, 2018)

i forgot to look never mind there will be another chance another Day weather permitting


----------



## basco (Feb 21, 2018)

maybe that sounds silly from me but i dont like that everybody can manipulate the sky like they want.
if i look up to the stars in 20 years i want to show my kids the same that i saw and not an altered one.
next they put up some advertising


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 21, 2018)

ispace plan to do it soon, on the moon.

https://ispace-inc.com/

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...aises-90-million-to-bring-ads-to-moon-by-2020



i nearly  forgot space billboard and Microsoft

http://spacebillboard.com/

http://www.thedrum.com/news/2015/03/11/microsoft-set-advertise-space-satellite-billboard


----------

